# I was emo this morning.....



## Cata1yst (Dec 27, 2007)

But then i saw a new trailmap posted by my local riding group, and all of a sudden this gloomy overcast has turned into a godblessing.

Ill try to get some pics today!

Im just so excited all of a sudden, and i woke up my riding buddy's whole house trying to tell him the good news....now his moms gonna be pissed at me....
Cant...contain...excitement!


----------



## rearviewmirror (Jun 14, 2006)

You were EMO? Like EMO?


----------



## gitCHu ONe (Jul 18, 2008)

I wish my grass was emo... so it'd cut itself.

If you need me, I'll be crying alone in the dark.


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

1st: is that a girl or a boy?
2nd: this days we are watching a global lack of goths and metalheads, and an extremely excess of this.... things....

IMHO


----------



## mondaycurse (Nov 24, 2005)

Trend report: Scene is in. Emo is out.


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

Damn, you just made me waste the last 3 minutes of my life searching on google, trying to figure out WTF is scene.
I wish I was riding my bike


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

Real emo was never "in", think mineral and rites of spring. Whiney pop punk is on its way out. Indie Rock however is in. Even the emo kids I knew would have kicked the ass of the kid in that picture.


----------



## Flo Rida (Jul 5, 2008)

Fixed gear scenester style....










he most likely has plugs under the hoodie....hope this clears that up


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

*Emo*

I saw a group of emo kids walking through the mall a few weeks ago. They were all male, probably 14-17 y.o. They had on more make-up than the woman working at the Macy's Clinique counter, and they all had on tight-ass women's jeans. I don't know what these f'ing "emo"tional kids are so torn up about? The fact that Macy's didn't have jet black eyeliner or the fact that Gap didn't have a size 4 in women's jeans. F' em.


----------



## Keatan (Apr 23, 2008)

Flo Rida said:


> Fixed gear scenester style....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, that kid is definitely a hipster, hipsters and scene kids are different :thumbsup:


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

Flo Rida said:


> Fixed gear scenester style....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How the hell is he pedaling that thing, with one crank? He better hope he doesn't hit a pothole. Maybe he's a fraternity pledge and they glued his ass to the bar. I still don't understand what a emo is. I thought it was a large flightless bird, wait, that's an emu. Never mind.


----------



## Flo Rida (Jul 5, 2008)

Keatan said:


> Nope, that kid is definitely a hipster, hipsters and scene kids are different :thumbsup:


Maybe in IN, but this is pretty textbook Gainesville "scene"....

damn, we are discussing scene and emo kids on mtbr.... if this goes any farther the terrorist will have won


----------



## Flo Rida (Jul 5, 2008)

BumpityBump said:


> How the hell is he pedaling that thing, with one crank? He better hope he doesn't hit a pothole. Maybe he's a fraternity pledge and they glued his ass to the bar. I still don't understand what a emo is. I thought it was a large flightless bird, wait, that's an emu. Never mind.


its a fancy skid stop... "way more effective than hand brakes"


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

This thread makes me want to run somebody over with my mtb.


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey, I wear tight pants for a few reasons
1. Doesn't get caught in your sprocket when you fakie
2. Warm. It hugs the skin, therefore insulating your legs
3. you fall and you think your gonna do a split. Tight pants prevent this because they cant stretch that way
4. Baggy stuff is a *****! Especially when your trying to pedal
5. no need for a pant clip for the sprocket.


----------



## robotkiller (Jan 20, 2004)

BumpityBump said:


> How the hell is he pedaling that thing, with one crank? He better hope he doesn't hit a pothole. Maybe he's a fraternity pledge and they glued his ass to the bar. I still don't understand what a emo is. I thought it was a large flightless bird, wait, that's an emu. Never mind.


He's not pedaling, he's skidding. I think he's part owner of King Kog in NYC (this pic is from a NY Times article on fixed gears)


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

Flo Rida said:


> Maybe in IN, but this is pretty textbook Gainesville "scene"....


Guess it depends on what scene one is a part of..

Anyways, Emo is / was a style of music in the early 90s. Shortened from emotional hardcore, in the late 90s early 2000s it slowly morphed into it's own brand of sappy pop punk with it's own style of dress and identity. Then it exploded into the mainstream, now to die away like other fads.


----------



## rearviewmirror (Jun 14, 2006)

More definition of EMO..


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

Emo - mid 80's har*DC*ore punk music (Rites of Spring, Marginal Man, Beefeater, Ignition, One Last Wish, Embrace...) 
All good stuff, which has nothing in common with that MTV BS people call 'emo.'


----------



## mondaycurse (Nov 24, 2005)

Flo Rida said:


> Fixed gear scenester style....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, he is a bike messenger hipster. If he were scene, he would have no leg muscle, be in a car playing sh*tty hardcore, wearing a neon multi-colored shirt, and you'd immediately want to punch him in the face. They will also try to act street smart, even though they call suburbs their home. In my high school, this is about one in every 5 people. It's almost as bad as obesity!


----------



## robotkiller (Jan 20, 2004)

lubes17319 said:


> Emo - mid 80's har*DC*ore punk music (Rites of Spring, Marginal Man, Beefeater, Ignition, One Last Wish, Embrace...)
> All good stuff, which has nothing in common with that MTV BS people call 'emo.'


+1

Original Emo was not bad. I'm not sure how this pop punk shite got hooked into that category.


----------



## gitCHu ONe (Jul 18, 2008)

pro said:


> Hey, I wear tight pants for a few reasons
> 1. Doesn't get caught in your sprocket when you fakie
> 2. Warm. It hugs the skin, therefore insulating your legs
> 3. you fall and you think your gonna do a split. Tight pants prevent this because they cant stretch that way
> ...


Yeah... girls pants, WERE MADE FOR NO BALLS!


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

rearviewmirror said:


> You were EMO? Like EMO?


No - Like Emo!


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

pro said:


> Hey, I wear tight pants for a few reasons
> 2. Warm. It hugs the skin, therefore insulating your legs
> .


I'd disagree with that. You want some air between your skin and the layers of clothing. You want to trap the warm air in. Kind of like the idea behind a down jacket.

Oh no, I just got bike grease on my Fallout Boy tshirt. I think I might cry...:nonod:


----------



## jmeldrum26 (Jul 3, 2006)

Why is this stuff being discussed in Passion?


----------



## GarfieldOne (Jun 3, 2008)

I agree this discussion went to crap. To add to the crap Mencia did the best song for Emo's


----------



## mondaycurse (Nov 24, 2005)

GarfieldOne said:


> I agree this discussion went to crap. To add to the crap Mencia did the best song for Emo's


I hate Carlos Mencia more than I hate myself.


----------



## hotfeat1227 (May 15, 2007)

mondaycurse said:


> I hate Carlos Mencia more than I hate myself.


are you emo?


----------



## mondaycurse (Nov 24, 2005)

hotfeat1227 said:


> are you emo?


 Never. That last part was sarcasm, but I really do hate Mencia.


----------

